
$8B tree wall to stop Sahara deserting - miohtama
https://kindling.xyz/good-news/21-african-countries-are-joining-together-to-build-a-4750-mile-wall-of-trees/
======
sq_
Projects like this always excite me, both because of their immediate impact on
the people and nations affected and because they feel like a good reminder of
what humanity can do when we collectively put our minds to something.

If humans can build a 4,750 mile wall of trees, then it stands to reason that
we can do a whole lot of other amazing things if we can just find the
political and social will to do so (obviously that's usually the tough
part...).

